# Was ist das denn?



## AdidasMathias (9. Aug. 2018)

Hallo 

Erstmal ein herzliches Hallo 
Bin neu hier weil ich eine Frage habe. 
Hab schon gegoogelt, aber nichts gefunden. 

Kann mir jemand sagen was da unter meiner Teichrose ist?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus
Gruß Rene‘


----------



## AdidasMathias (10. Aug. 2018)

Weiß echt keiner was das ist?


----------



## Wild (10. Aug. 2018)

Hmmm,
das ist ein Kopf einer Zahnbürste, welcher auf unbekanntem Wege in den Teich gelangt ist und sich mit Hilfe von Unterdruck an einem Seerosenblatt festgesaugt hat, damit er nicht durch freilebende Schlammsauger aus seinem unnatürlichem Lebensraum entführt wird


----------



## AdidasMathias (12. Aug. 2018)

Das ist in etwa das was ich erwartet hatte

Aber es muss ja auch eine plausible Erklärung geben


----------



## Joachim (12. Aug. 2018)

Ne Raupe? Oder Samen? So richtig kann ichs nicht erkennen. Aber schaut komisch - machs tot bevor es sich vermehrt.


----------



## koile (13. Aug. 2018)

So richtig kann ichs nicht erkennen. Aber schaut komisch - machs tot bevor es sich vermehrt. 


Man kann doch nicht alles was komisch aussieht, und sich vermehren will sofort töten !


----------



## troll20 (13. Aug. 2018)

Joachim schrieb:


> Ne Raupe? Oder Samen?


Das ist der Samen dieser neuen Glyphosatpflanzenzüchtung, welche kurz vor dem verpuppen steht. Im Frühjahr schlüpft dann dieser Trompetenkäfer welcher im Flug alle 2m trompetet und damit das Glyphosat verteilt.


----------



## Joachim (13. Aug. 2018)

koile schrieb:


> Man kann doch nicht alles was komisch aussieht, und sich vermehren will sofort töten !


Und ich dachte die Smilies waren eindeutig genug... das war natürlich nicht bierernst gemeint. 

Ein paar schärfere Aufnahmen wären freilich hilfreich, was genaueres zu erkennen...


----------



## Majestic222 (27. Dez. 2018)

Ich schließe mich gerne mit meiner Anfrage hier an.
Diesen Sommer habe ich zwei leblose Insekten von der Wasseroberfläche aufgesammelt und fotografiert.
Bis heute weiß ich nicht wirklich ob was für Insekten es sich handelt.
Vielleicht kann einer von Euch hier weiterhelfen?


----------



## meinereiner (27. Dez. 2018)

Zwei __ Eintagsfliegen!?


----------



## Majestic222 (27. Dez. 2018)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Zwei __ Eintagsfliegen!?


Danke für die Info


----------

